# python eats woman...?



## harmonica (Jun 16, 2018)

wow---kind of unbelievable--but it happened--yes?
7-Meter-Long Python Swallows Indonesian Woman


----------



## sparky (Jun 16, 2018)

betcha all the curry will end up indigestion ......~S~


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2018)

harmonica said:


> wow---kind of unbelievable--but it happened--yes
> 23-foot-long python swallows Indonesian woman whole



Well, you have to be careful with these kinds of stories.  I have read plenty like this that did turn out to be hoaxes of some sort.  I imagine that they could probably swallow a small woman or child though.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 16, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > wow---kind of unbelievable--but it happened--yes
> ...


...my dad always said believe half of what you see and nothing about what you hear
...I usually skip reading stories like this of foreign countries because a lot of the local/US stories are full of garbage--so I know these foreign stories have even less value


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2018)

Most of the time humans are going to be just too big for any snake to swallow whole without dying or choking.  They do constrict and break the bones first so it makes it easier to swallow the prey, but we are pretty large prey for most snakes.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 16, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Most of the time humans are going to be just too big for any snake to swallow whole without dying or choking.  They do constrict and break the bones first so it makes it easier to swallow the prey, but we are pretty large prey for most snakes.


...well, some Asians/etc are a lot smaller than Americans, and females less so
so, she might not have been that big
says here average female height Indonesia 4' 10'
US 5' 3'
plus the US has a lot ''fatter''/big bone body types compared to Asians/etc
I can definitely see this woman fitting in the snake easier than an American would
List of average human height worldwide - Wikipedia


----------



## sparky (Jun 16, 2018)

I find those who volunteer humourous.....


~S~


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2018)

harmonica said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the time humans are going to be just too big for any snake to swallow whole without dying or choking.  They do constrict and break the bones first so it makes it easier to swallow the prey, but we are pretty large prey for most snakes.
> ...



I think a lot of 3rd world countries, where perhaps nutrition is poor, people don't grow as tall.  Of course there are always just smaller people too.  Depends on your genetics too.  

Here in the US, we are a land of PLENTY obviously, judging by the sizes of some of our peeps!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2018)

sparky said:


> I find those who volunteer humourous.....
> 
> 
> ~S~



That's idiotic.  You can kill the snake that way.  The snake doesn't know any better.  It just does what comes naturally to it.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 16, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > wow---kind of unbelievable--but it happened--yes
> ...


I see I forgot to put a question mark in my OP-denoting ''true or not??''
I added one


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2018)

harmonica said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Unfortunately, we may never know!


----------



## fncceo (Jun 16, 2018)

Python once ate my brain ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2018)

I remember having reptile day at school when I was a kid.  I was fascinated with the snakes.  I got to hold a big one (it was probably as big as me - seriously), and it was smooth and soft and cool to the touch.  They are pretty interesting animals.  I've never really had a fear of snakes, except for maybe the poisonous ones.  We don't have too many of those around my area though.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 16, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I remember having reptile day at school when I was a kid.  I was fascinated with the snakes.  I got to hold a big one (it was probably as big as me - seriously), and it was smooth and soft and cool to the touch.  They are pretty interesting animals.  I've never really had a fear of snakes, except for maybe the poisonous ones.  We don't have too many of those around my area though.


fascinating how they can kill a human...they do not seem as ''ferocious''/powerful/etc as like a lion/gorilla/etc


----------



## Camp (Jun 16, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Photo's of snakes blotted body and women after she is removed from the python can be found on youtube if you like seeing that kind of thing.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2018)

Camp said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I've seen those before too, and they turned out to be hoaxes.  There was actually one where a man pretended to be dead next to the snake that they had cut open.  Lol.  He was covered in blood too.  It sure looked real.  You just can't be too sure what is real and what is not real in any case, so it is better to have a little skepticism when it comes to stories like this.  

I don't think it is impossible though, so it could be real.  That is why I said we may never really know.


----------



## Camp (Jun 16, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I agree, but the photo of the blotted snake shown compared to the photo of the woman's body made the photo's  and story seem believable.


----------



## sparky (Jun 16, 2018)

Camp said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


makes for great horror movie material....


----------



## harmonica (Jun 16, 2018)

pics?/video ? from Daily Mail
Indonesian villagers slice open 27ft python and find woman's corpse | Daily Mail Online


----------



## harmonica (Jun 16, 2018)

sparky said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


that and the alligator stories


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 16, 2018)

harmonica said:


> wow---kind of unbelievable--but it happened--yes?
> 7-Meter-Long Python Swallows Indonesian Woman



Easy to believe. I lived in Malaysia for four years. About once a year there would be a story in the local paper about a python killing a palm plantation worker and trying to eat him.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2018)

Do snakes eat people? | YoExpert Q&A

There are two types of snakes when it comes to consuming prey items. Constrictors are heavy bodied, lay in wait predators that kill by constriction (wrapping its coils around its prey and tightening those coils with each breath the prey takes in). The other group is broken down into vipers, pit vipers, and elapids. These species use venoms to predigest, maim, or kill their prey before they ever really get to it. It is fairly commonly known that snakes swallow food items much larger than their head. A snake's jaw literally can dislocate and separate to allow larger prey items to be consumed. The Eastern diamondback rattlesnake is the largest venomous snake in the United States. Larger specimens can have a head as large as a man's hand but can they swallow a man? While there are indeed some rather large venomous species, there aren't any that have the body capacity to consume and digest a human. Our focus will be on the constrictors.

Having worked with some pretty big snakes myself, I'm aware of some harsh realities. If the snake is large enough it can eat people. Snakes eat people in native areas where the snakes themselves are abundant and man is the minority. This is a reality that we are having to come to grips with and prepare for in the future. 



The reticulated python is the longest recorded snake, getting up to 28ft in length. The green anaconda is the heaviest in weight recorded. Anacondas can be upwards of 500lbs. I have personally worked with an anaconda that was as big around as a car tire and weighed 486lbs. An animal of this size has a very large head even for a snake. If a snake swallows its prey by separating its jaws, imagine if the jaws could open just that much wider. The shoulders of an average adult is about 2ft. in width. A successful meal for a snake is swallowed head first. The snake will continue to work its jaws around the prey once the head is consumed. If a snake can manipulate its jaws around the shoulders of a human than it can be successfully swallowed. Most big snakes do not hunt human prey and can eat too much. Some meals are simply too big.


----------

